# Protektorenjacke gesucht



## AntiSoftie (18. Juni 2010)

Hi leute! Da ich nach meinem letzten sturz mir das erste mal eine wirklich "ernsthafte" verletzung zugezogen habe habe ich mir überlegt mir eine Protektorenjacke zu kaufen! Ich würde gerne eine leichte jack die trotzdem gut schützt und wo man möglichst auch ned so dolle drinne schwitzt  ausserdem sollte preis/leistung passen! habe an eine jacke von dainese gedacht aber wollte euch mal fragen welche ihr noch gut findet! gut sitzen muss sie natürlich auch noch 

danke für die antworten im voraus

mfg euer Anti


----------



## FullyRider (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,
hab die Oneal Madass Safety Jacket seit knapp nem halben Jahr zum Freeriden und bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte damals auch kurz in nem Shop eine 661 Pressure Suit an, und muss sagen dass mir die Madass von der Passform her besser gefällt. Mit dem SasTec Hart-Schaumstoff Rückenprotektor der Madass(der auch bei der ganz neuen Oneal Hellraiser verwendet wird) bin auch sehr zufrieden! Ich selbst bin 1,89 groß und habe Größe L genommen, allerdings solltest du evtl schon vor dem Kauf mal eine Protektorenweste im Laden kurz anprobieren da die Größen vieler Hersteller sehr voneinander abweichen können! Wenn du an eine Dainese(Impact) Weste denkst, wäre auch noch die IXS Battle Evo oder eben die neue Oneal Hellraiser interresant(2 Kumpels von mir bekommen nächste Woche die Hellraiser, werde sie mal dazu bringen hier einen kleinen Testbericht zu ihr reinzustellen   ). greets - FullyRider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo FullyRider,

schön zu hören, dass Du mit der Madass zufrieden bist...die habe ich auch ins Auge gefasst, bzw. stehe derzeit noch zwischen der 661 Vapor Pressure Suit und eben der Madass.

Was ich an der 661 so schätze ist einmal der einteilige Brustpanzer (Reißverschluss auf der Seite) und eben der Rückenpanzer, der recht weit hinunter reicht.
Bei der Madass hingegen haben mich die vielen Einstell und Fixierungsmöglichkeiten begeistert, gut gepasst haben mir aber beide, ich glaube die Madass hatte ich auch in L an (bin 195cm groß), ABER, SAS-Tec hin oder her..ich finde den Rückenpanzer zu kurz, oder wie ist Dein Eindruck?

gruß,
Wally


----------



## AntiSoftie (20. Juni 2010)

also ich finde von den rückenpanzern her die dainese sehr ansprechend


----------



## FullyRider (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,
mich hat der etwas kürzere Rückenprotektor bisher nicht gestört(hatte schon nen Crash auf den Rücken, aber da der Protektor gut sitzt und nicht rutscht, ist damals auch nichts passiert  ). Ganz unten als Abschluss des Rückenprotektors ist noch eine relativ kleine und flexible Sas-Tec Fläche dran, die verhindert, dass einem während dem Fahren die Hose nach unten gedrückt wird, wenn man sich nacht hinten lehnt. Den kompletten Rückenprotektor kann man über 2 Klettverschlüsse auf den eigenen Rücken anpassen(ich halte ihn meist zusätzlich noch zur Sicherheit durch den Nierengurt in Position, da man den Nierengurt sehr gut und schnell verstellen kann; gibt aber sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten die man dann selbst schon rausfindet). Und da liegt auch der Vorteil des Sas-Tec Materials: Der Rückenprotektor passt sich schnell und sicher der Rückenform an, sodass ich ihn nach ca. 10min schon gar nicht mehr gespürt hab. Ist evtl auch Geschmackssache welche Jacket zu einem besser passt(also am besten einfach mal welche anprobieren). Hab auch schon gelesen dass jemand seine Weste in die Schneiderei gebracht hat, um einen 100%ig optimalen Sitz der Protektoren zu erhalten, war aber bei mir nicht nötig . greets


----------



## AntiSoftie (20. Juni 2010)

ok cool! ich habe eigentlich nicht vor Ã¼ber 200â¬zu bezahlen deswegen gefÃ¤llt mir die jacke gleich doppelt so gut!!! Ist die jacke eig schwer? bzw gut durchlÃ¼ftet?


----------



## FullyRider (21. Juni 2010)

Hab grad mal mit ner Personenwaage nachgemessen und kam auf ziemlich genau 2kg bei Größe L der Madass. Ich verwend sie wie gesagt mehr zum Freeriden bei mir in der Nähe aufm Vereinsgelände und evtl auch mal im Bikepark, da findet sich immer wieder mal ne Gelegenheit den einen Reißverschluss der Weste vorne einfach ma aufzumachen für perfekte Kühlung. Könntest auch mal nach was Gebrauchtem im Netz suchen, hab damals meine Madass für 125Euro inkl Versand bekommen . Gäbe da noch die Oneal Ripper, is ähnlich aufgebaut wie die Madass(sieht auf den pics zumindest so aus), die wäre noch günstiger und hätte auch den etwas längeren Rückenpanzer dran, falls du von dem der Madass nicht zu sehr überzeugt bist. Von der noch günstigeren Oneal Underdog rate ich dir nach meinen Erfahrungen ab, n Kumpel hatte die mal beim Biken bei uns an und der Schlüsselbein-Protektor ist gebrochen(dadurch erlitt er nen Arm- und Schlüsselbeinbruch). Gibt sicherlich noch viele andere gute Jackets außer die Oneals, hab halt bisher nur eigene Erfahrung mit der Madass(und der 661 Pressure Suit) und daher wenig vergleich zu anderen vergleichbaren; lg FullyRider


----------



## AntiSoftie (21. Juni 2010)

hey danke für die nette hilfe! werde mir auch die madass zulegen da ich lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgabe anstatt mich später ernsthaft zu verletzen! 

mfg Anti


----------



## -Wally- (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmal in die Runde,

okay...ich war heute nochmal in nem Bikeshop hier in der Gegend und habe nochmal so einiges anprobiert. In dem Shop haben die, was SafetyJackets angeht so einiges von 661, Fox und eben O'neal.
Hab dann nochmal die Vapor Suit angezogen, von der ich viel halte, aber schlussendlich konnte ich mich dann auch vom Madass nicht trennen -habe das Teil jetzt auch hier liegen.

Bin mit dem Händler auch nochmal mehrere Größen durchgegangen, und in eine L (oder war es XL?) hab ich auch ganz gut mit meinen 195cm und kräftiger Figur rein gepasst, aber da waren dann wirklich die Rückenpanzer zu kurz, bei der XXL jedoch, wenn man mit den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten mal rumprobiert, dann passt es doch ganz gut.

Die 661 Vapor hätte ich in L genommen, und ich habe mal O'neal und 661 nebeneinander gehalten und der Rückenpanzer der 661 ist wirklich nur unwesentlich länger als bei der Madass...Also alles bestens und eben noch besser einstellbar.

Dieses Baumwollartige Netz der Madass trägt sich außerdem sehr gut auf der Haut und alles liegt irgendwie gut an...vorallem eben dieser geniale Rückenpanzer.
Dieses Sas-Tec ist sowieso interessant...hab den Panzer eben mal ausgebaut und auf den Tisch gelegt...ist weich und Flexibel und schön formbar, aber wenn man mal drauf haut wirkt es wie ne dicke Holzplatte...habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass es das Tut wofür es gedacht ist.

Den Rückenprotektor werde ich glaub ich sogar solo tragen, z.b. beim Skifahren..., denn wenn man über den Panzer ein eng anliegendes Kompressionsunterhemd zieht, dann liegt der auch perfekt an...der Nierengurt hält den gerade über der Wirbelsäule...habs eben getestet und für gut befunden.

Also an sich ein sehr vielseitiges Teil und ich denke der Kauf hat sich gelohnt...dazu hab ich die Jacke mit etwas Verhandlung auch noch günstiger bekommen als in jedem Onlineshop.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## AntiSoftie (22. Juni 2010)

hehe  ich werde sie mir auch bestellen da hier alle von der schwärmen!

danke für eure hilfen!


----------



## Norman. (23. Juni 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hallo FullyRider,
> 
> stehe derzeit noch zwischen der 661 Vapor Pressure Suit und eben der Madass.



Ich habe jetzt auch ewig nach einer guten Jacke gesucht. Ich hab mir jetzt die Vapor gekauft. SUPER!!! Statt 160/190 je nach Händler nur 110 bei Hibike.de
Das Teil is super bequem, nicht sooo extrem schwer, und der Rückenprotektor ist auch bequem.... Was beim MadAss nervt ist, dass Der Rückenprotektor wie kleine "Engelsflügelchen" unter Shirt raudrücken -> hässlich.

Ich empfehle jetzt einfach mal den Vapor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (23. Juni 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch ewig nach einer guten Jacke gesucht. Ich hab mir jetzt die Vapor gekauft. SUPER!!! Statt 160/190 je nach Händler nur 110 bei Hibike.de
> Das Teil is super bequem, nicht sooo extrem schwer, und der Rückenprotektor ist auch bequem.... Was beim MadAss nervt ist, dass Der Rückenprotektor wie kleine "Engelsflügelchen" unter Shirt raudrücken -> hässlich.
> 
> Ich empfehle jetzt einfach mal den Vapor




Hi Norman,

jepp, das stimmt, die Vapor bekommt man online eigentlich überall für 105 bis 110 Euros...daher hatte die mich auch gereizt und das Teil passt auch super...bei mir jedenfalls und gerade der Rückenprotektor hat auch bei mir gut gessessen, das Teil war bequem und ich kam mir recht beweglich damit vor.
Das was Dich beim Madass nervt mit den Engelsflügeln kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, verstehe nicht was Du meinst...aber ich muss sagen, dass ich nach ein bisschen rumprobiererei von dem Rückenpanzer total angetan und begeistert bin, vorallem weil der auch ne Motorradzulassung hat...hab die Madass auch schon in Motorradgeschäften hängen sehen. 
Und es ist wirklich so, dass sich der Protektor dem Rücken sehr anschmiegt und dadurch wirklich plan aufliegt, macht ein sicheres Gefühl...und solltest Du mit den Engelsflügeln meinen, dass da was übersteht, dann hast Du vielleicht einfach nur die falsche Größe an gehabt.

Aber wie auch immer, ich halte von beiden Jacken ne ganze Menge und würde aufgrund meiner Eindrücke auch beide empfehlen, aber schlussendlich hat mich die Madass eben noch etwas mehr überzeugt.
Aber wichtig ist auch, dass man mal mehrere Jacken anprobiert...

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal Erfolg mit der Vapor und hoffe, dass du sie nie wirklich brauchen wirst.

Wieso funkt bei dieser Diskussion eigentlich niemand mit nem ganz anderen Modell dazwischen?  

gruß,
Wally


----------



## AntiSoftie (23. Juni 2010)

dann funk ich nochmal dazwischen - davon ist mien vater TOTAL angetan weil er von dainese die motorrad sachen alle hat und die total geil hat hiersn link http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p8261_Dainese-Impact-Jacket-Race.html#DX2653464#-L

ps fin de die auch ned schlecht vom preis abgesehen was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Norman. (24. Juni 2010)

@Wally
Mit den Engelsflügelchen meinte ich, dass der Protektor von den Schulterblättern ziemlich nach außen gegen´s Shirt gedrückt wird. Man merkts zwar nicht aber sieht nichts so schick aus. Aber wenn sie dir gefällt freut´s mich
 Mit der Passform vom Vapor bin ich auch niemlich zufrieden. Das einzige Manko ist, dass man Schultern wie ein Schrank hat und ne Taille wie ein Magersüchtiger

@Antisoftie
Dainese ist ziemlich gut. Es gibt inzwischen auch neue Modelle. Das einzige was mich stört, was auch bei der MadAss der Fall ist, ist dass der Reissverschluss in der Mitte entlanggeht, also ist man da weniger Geschützt. Aber diese Linie ist so dünn, dass das eig. nichts ausmacht.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Norman,

also gerade eben wollte ich es mal wissen...hab also den Neuerwerb aus dem Schrank geholt, angezogen und Trikot drüber, dann mal vorm Spiegel posiert aber ich konnte nirgendwo was abstehen sehen...ganz im Gegenteil, der Rückenpanzer fügt sich überraschend gut in die Figur ein, fällt fast garnicht auf und laut O'Neal soll das bei längerem Tragen infolge der Körperwärme ja noch besser werden. Allzu lang hatte ich das Teil aber bislang noch nicht an.

Aber gut, dass aussehen ist nunmal eine Sache, die Funktion wieder eine ganz andere.

Das was Du übrigens über den Reißverschluss schreibst, ist ja auch das Argument was ich weiter oben schon genannt hatte...wenns eine durchgehende Platte ist finde ich das Konstruktiv einfach etwas solider, wobei die Brustpanzerung beim Vapor schon sehr dünn und weich ist...da hat 661 früher noch etwas massiver gebaut...wenn ich da zum Beispiel an meinen alten Core Saver denke...der hat ne dickere Brustpanzerung, daher sehe ich da keine Vorteile der Vapor Suit...

So, aber drüber schreiben kann man viel....ich bin erstmal gespannt wie sich das ganze über ne längere Zeit beim fahren anfühlt...da kam ich aber leider noch nicht zu, kommt aber die Tage...entweder auf den steilen Trails in der Nachbarschaft oder mal in Willingen oder W-Berg, da gehts die Tage auch wieder hin.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

also ich sach euch ganz erlich das der brust panzer eh nur nebensächlich ist! 90% fallen auf rücken oder überschlagen sich da geht eh fast nie was auffe titten xD mir is der rücken deutlich wichtiger und schulter


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> also ich sach euch ganz erlich das der brust panzer eh nur nebensächlich ist! 90% fallen auf rücken oder überschlagen sich da geht eh fast nie was auffe titten xD mir is der rücken deutlich wichtiger und schulter



Da möchte ich Dir nicht wirklich wiedersprechen, aber da ich mir beim Biken schon mehrfach Rippen gebrochen habe (die häufigste Verletzung bislang bei mir) sehe ich die Sache leicht anders. 
Rücken ist aber in jedem Fall das schützenswerteste, aber von einer kompletten Protektorenjacke erwarte ich halt nich nur guten Schutz am Rücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Dir nicht wirklich wiedersprechen, aber da ich mir beim Biken schon mehrfach Rippen gebrochen habe (die häufigste Verletzung bislang bei mir) sehe ich die Sache leicht anders.
> Rücken ist aber in jedem Fall das schützenswerteste, aber von einer kompletten Protektorenjacke erwarte ich halt nich nur guten Schutz am Rücken...



jop da hast du auch recht!! stimmt an meine ripchen hab ich gerade irgendwie ned gedacht!  und von ner kompletten jacke finde ich auch das man es erwarten kann! immerhin sind die ja alles andere als billig! ich hab mir jez schon 5x das handgelenk angebroch,gebrochn,getrümmert xD und ich hab letztens tatsächlich handgeölenk schützer geunfden super geil xD!


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir die Dainese geholt. Alleine schon wegen dem Rückenprotektor...aber auch die Ellenbogen und Schutlern erfüllen Level 1. Der Rückenprotektor sogar Level 2.
Sitzen tut die Jacke wirklich Bombe...kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Underdog von O'Neal. Einen Sturz Test konnte ich zum Glück noch nicht machen...fühlt sich aber deutlich sicherer an wie meine alte Weste....







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

jo geil aussehen tut sie echt :O aber iseht ja keiner  aber sietzt gut bei dir


----------



## -Wally- (25. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Dainese geholt. Alleine schon wegen dem Rückenprotektor...aber auch die Ellenbogen und Schutlern erfüllen Level 1. Der Rückenprotektor sogar Level 2.
> Sitzen tut die Jacke wirklich Bombe...kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Underdog von O'Neal. Einen Sturz Test konnte ich zum Glück noch nicht machen...fühlt sich aber deutlich sicherer an wie meine alte Weste....



Also was den Resternegieindex bzw. die Sicherheitsklasse angeht, da war das für mich auch ein Argument für die O'Neal Madass, die genauso eingestuft ist wie Deine Dainese. Sind ja auch beides Jacken die eine offizielle Motorradzulassung haben.

Wenn ich das Teil aber so sehe, dann finde ich die von der Art her auch recht nett gemacht. Auch schön, dass der Rückenpanzer ganz einfach separat zu verwenden ist, aber das Problem hab ich ja bei der O'neal mit einem Kompressionsunterhemd gelöst.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder aber ansehe, dann scheint es so als würden die Schulterprotektoren etwas zu tief sitzen, oder?

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Norman. (25. Juni 2010)

@Wally 
Das mit den Flügeln könnte auch ein einzelfall sein.  Die Dainese sieht schon genial aus, ist mir aber viel zu teuer, wobei man bei seiner Gesundheit bekanntlich nicht sparen sollteXD


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Also was den Resternegieindex bzw. die Sicherheitsklasse angeht, da war das für mich auch ein Argument für die O'Neal Madass, die genauso eingestuft ist wie Deine Dainese. Sind ja auch beides Jacken die eine offizielle Motorradzulassung haben.
> 
> Wenn ich das Teil aber so sehe, dann finde ich die von der Art her auch recht nett gemacht. Auch schön, dass der Rückenpanzer ganz einfach separat zu verwenden ist, aber das Problem hab ich ja bei der O'neal mit einem Kompressionsunterhemd gelöst.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch erst gedacht ( rein optisch ). Sitzen aber sehr gut. Die Schulterprotektoren sind eher etwas seitlich angebracht und über die Schultern geht noch ein stoßabsorbierender Schaum, der die Schulter komplett umhüllt.


----------



## -Wally- (26. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch erst gedacht ( rein optisch ). Sitzen aber sehr gut. Die Schulterprotektoren sind eher etwas seitlich angebracht und über die Schultern geht noch ein stoßabsorbierender Schaum, der die Schulter komplett umhüllt.



Naja dann...ist ja die Hauptsache dass alles gut passt und an der richtigen Stelle sitzt.
Aber an sich, ich mag vom Design her die Dainese Teile irgendwie nicht so ganz, bis auf das Racing Jacket, aber schlecht siehts auch bei Dir nicht aus. 
Vom Design her mochte ich das O'Neal Madass anfangs auch nicht, aber naja...egal...Hauptsache es tut seine Wirkung und mittlerweile gefällts mir auch. 

Wally


----------



## AntiSoftie (26. Juni 2010)

jo die madass finde ich eig auch hässlich aber ich wiederhole es noch einmal! 

MAN SIEHT DIE JACKE EH NICHT!!!!!!!

man hat doch eh n trikot über ... also scheiß aufs aussehen xD


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Juni 2010)

Aussehen ist tatsächlich egal. Ich hab mir die nur wegen der anscheinend sehr guten Schutzfunktion gekauft...und das ist mir wichtig. 
Die Madass hat ein Kollege von mir...und der ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Hat sie auch schon testen müssen.


----------



## Sparky81 (29. Juni 2010)

Also die

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/o-neal-madass-protector-jacket-black/7227.html

oder die 

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/dainese-impact-jacket-race-3/11102.html

....

Am besten man würde ´ne Umfrage machen!  

Also die MadAss ist mal auf jeden fall billiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,
bin auch am überlegen mir die Vapor zu holen. 
Hab ne 2009er Pressure Suit. Die is mir aber leider etwas zu groß..
Kann es sein, dass zwischen der Vapor 2010 und der Pressure Suit Pro 2009 so gut wie kein Unterschied ist??

Gruß David


----------



## Norman. (1. Juli 2010)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin auch am überlegen mir die Vapor zu holen.
> Hab ne 2009er Pressure Suit. Die is mir aber leider etwas zu groß..
> Kann es sein, dass zwischen der Vapor 2010 und der Pressure Suit Pro 2009 so gut wie kein Unterschied ist??
> ...



Das mit dem Unterschied kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich kann dir allerdings sagen, dass du eine hohe Bewegungsfreiheit hast und die Jacke relativ gut belüftet ist.
Außerdem ist sie echt bequem. Das Innenmaterial fühlt sich an wie Seide


----------



## ToyDoll (1. Juli 2010)

Na dann is glaub ich ist meine Entscheidung gefallen 
Der Preis ist auch einfach unschlagbar ..


----------



## Norman. (5. Juli 2010)

Und, schon bestellt?


----------



## AntiSoftie (5. Juli 2010)

Also danke leutz für die schnellen antworten heute ist die madass gekommen sitzt eig auch ganz geil nur der rückenproti macht mir nen "buckel" xD aber **** off rest sitzt gut ^^  positiv bei der madass finde ich auch das man die ellbogen schützer abmachen kann!! bzw rückenproti auch und man kann wirklich alles einstellen! nur für den rücken hätte ich mir noch eine halterung gewünscht etwa in brusthöhe aber sonst top.. auch gut verarbeitet


----------



## ToyDoll (6. Juli 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Und, schon bestellt?



Ne noch nicht. Muss erst auf Lohn warten


----------



## AntiSoftie (6. Juli 2010)

hab die jacke heute wieder zurückgegeben und werde mir wahrscheinlich eine dainese oder 661 holen da mich der rückenprotektor echt genervt hat =)


----------



## M_Like (11. Juli 2010)

Habe die 661 Vapor. Super P/L Verhältnis. Bin 175 bei 65 KG und hab M. Passt gut.


----------



## -Wally- (13. Juli 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> hab die jacke heute wieder zurückgegeben und werde mir wahrscheinlich eine dainese oder 661 holen da mich der rückenprotektor echt genervt hat =)



Hi,

wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? steht der Protektor bei Dir vom Rücken ab?
Da hatte ich auch bedenken, als ich mir die Jacke erstmals angesehen habe, ist aber nie aufgetreten, der Rückenprotektor liegt bei mir echt überall super an und zur not kann man ja mit den Gurten auf den Schultern das ganze noch etwas feintunen.
Aber ich könnte mir dann wirklich vorstellen, dass Du die jacke einfach zu groß hattest, wenn Dich die Jacke sonst wirklich überzeugt hat, dann probiere es mal mit einer kleineren Größe...ich hatte das Glück, dass alle Größen im Laden vorrätig waren und die auffälligsten Unterschiede lagen meiner Ansicht nach wirklich beim Rückenpanzer...ich habe zum Beispiel auch in eine "L" rein gepasst, da war der Protektor aber etwas kurz, bei der "XL" dann passte alles optimal und die hab ich ja dann mitgenommen und kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes sagen.

Gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeansko (14. Juli 2010)

good.  i want to buy


----------



## InFLiCT (15. Juli 2010)

sehr guten tragekomfort und einstellmÃ¶glichkeiten bietet auch die iXS Battle Jacket Evo ... 
habe mir die vor knapp einem jahr gekauft und kann absolut nicht klagen! 

war damals im angebot fÃ¼r 140â¬ ... statt 240!


----------



## benn9411 (17. Juli 2010)

hallo allesamt,
ich hab mal eine kleine frage die zwar auch mit protektorenjacken zu tun hat aber eher mit trikots, da ich (und ein paar freunde) einheitliche trikots bestellen wollten und wir auch meist mit jacket fahren werden fragen wir uns wegen der größe ob die trikotsgröße mit oder ohne jacket angegeben wird (also z.B größe M ob mit oder ohne jacke)

mfg und dank im voraus ben


----------



## -Wally- (18. Juli 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> hallo allesamt,
> ich hab mal eine kleine frage die zwar auch mit protektorenjacken zu tun hat aber eher mit trikots, da ich (und ein paar freunde) einheitliche trikots bestellen wollten und wir auch meist mit jacket fahren werden fragen wir uns wegen der größe ob die trikotsgröße mit oder ohne jacket angegeben wird (also z.B größe M ob mit oder ohne jacke)
> 
> mfg und dank im voraus ben



Moin moin,

also meine Erfahrung ist, dass das teilweise von Hersteller zu Hersteller zu variieren scheint und die Trikots da sowieso immer mal unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Aber ich denke, dass die angegebene Größe eigentlich immer die ist, ohne Protektorjacke...
Ich denke hier hilft wirklich nur probieren...

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## benn9411 (18. Juli 2010)

probieren ist leider nicht drin es handelt sich jedoch um oneal trikots falls das jemandem etwas sagt.
mfg ben


----------



## Norman. (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn du MX-Trikots bestellst, ist es einkalkuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

also was die O'Neal MX Trikots angeht, so kann ich das bestätigen, hab mir gestern eins nach Anprobe gekauft, in XL ist das größer als so manches XXL Trikot anderer Hersteller.

Nur leider hat das Trikot bei mir keine 12 Stunden überlebt, was ich aber nicht der Qualität der Trikots zuschreibe, denn ich habe meine noch recht neue O'Neal Madass heute mal so richtig getestet und bin begeistert, Prellungen gab es wirklich nur an den Stellen, wo die Jacke aufhört und der entstandene Knochenbruch wäre mit keiner Jacke zu verhindern gewesen, mich hats nämlich übelst auf Schulter und Becken geschmissen, einen Abdruck vom Schaum unter der Schulterpanzerung habe ich noch auf der Schulter. 

Achso...so ein flotter Einschlag mit Leatt Brace ist auch mal eine interessante Erfahrung...

Für alle die heute in Winterberg waren...das erste Blaulichttaxi welches sich da durch den Wald gekämpft hat war meins... 

gruß vom kaputten -Wally-


----------



## Norman. (23. Juli 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> also was die O'Neal MX Trikots angeht, so kann ich das bestätigen, hab mir gestern eins nach Anprobe gekauft, in XL ist das größer als so manches XXL Trikot anderer Hersteller.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung... Ist das Leatt Brace jetzt hin?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. Juli 2010)

hab mir den fred jetzt nicht durchgelesen aber wenns dir nicht ums geld geht würd ich zu ner dainese protektoren jacke greifen.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juli 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Gute Besserung... Ist das Leatt Brace jetzt hin?



Danke Dir,

der Sommer ist jetzt zwar gelaufen, aber bald gehts weiter...soviel ist mal sicher. 

Hmm...ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir Helm und Leatt Brace nach dem Crash noch nicht wieder genau angesehen habe, haben Freunde von mir direkt weg geschafft als ich im Krankenwagen war, aber es sah unversehrt aus...belastet wurde die Seite, vielleicht humpel ich gleich nochmal in den Keller und sehe genau nach, aber ich glaub da war nichts...
ich hatte übrigens das Hinterteil noch unter der Jacke verankert gelassen, bis der Notarzt da war, was sehr angenehm war, da mich anwesende Ersthelfer in Schocklage gebracht hatten, das stütze dann den Kopf noch recht gut -angenehme Sache! 

Was mir noch zur Madass einfällt...nach öffnen aller Klettverschlüsse lies sich das Teil schmerzfrei und wunderbar durch das Personal der Notaufnahme entfernen, bei dem Kompressionsshirt da drunter sah das schon anders aus... Aber es musste dennoch nix zerschnitten werden.

Gruß,
-Wally-

PS: So...hab mich eben mal in den Keller getraut, das Leatt Brace ist unversehrt, lediglich an der Seite sieht man ein paar Spuren vom Bodenkontakt, ein bisschen Dreck und ganz kleine oberflächliche Kratzerchen...


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. August 2010)

Hi Wally,
von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung 

Wie lässt sich das Leatt Brace in Verbindung mit der Madass Jacket tragen?
Steckst du die Finne vom Brace unter den Rückenprotektor?

Ich bin noch am überlegen welches Jacket ich nehme, 
das O´neal Hellraiser ist zwar "Neck Brace kompatibel" aber da hier ja viele vom 
Madass schwärmen sehe ich den höheren Preis das Hellraiser´s nicht ein.
Vorallem wenn das Madass bequem mit Brace zu tragen ist.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## -Wally- (11. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hi Wally,
> von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung
> 
> Wie lässt sich das Leatt Brace in Verbindung mit der Madass Jacket tragen?
> ...




Hi,
vielen Dank, es geht auch langsam aufwärts, aber ans biken ist dennoch noch nicht zu denken...puuh.
Also ich finde das sich das alles ganz hervorragend tragen lässt, also Leatt mit Madass, ich habe da so einiges ausprobiert bislang...wer weiss, vielleicht ginge das Leatt Brace auch komplett über dem Jacket, weil der Rückenprotektor bei der Madass sowieso sitzt als wäre er auf dem Rücken aufgeklebt...das ist genial....bei anderen Jacken oder Westen hatte ich es oft, dass der Rückenpanzer mal nach oben rutscht, bei der Madass nicht.

Aber trage es so, dass ich erstmal alles anziehe, also Madass und dann trikot drüber.
Dann nehme ich den Hinterteil vom Leatt und stecke diese Thorax Finne unter den Rückenpanzerziehe also auch das Trikot hinten soweit über das Leatt Brace.
Dann habe ich nochwas gemacht: Ich trage unter der Madass, wie auch sonst beim biken so ein Kompressionsunterhemd, welches wirklich hauteng auf der Haut aufliegt.
Dieses ist auch am Hals recht eng. Den Kragen von diesem Shirt ziehe ich aber über diese kleinen seitlichen Flügelchen des Leatt Brace drüber. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.

Damit ist der Hinterteil dann im wesentlichen fest mit dem Jacket und meinem Körper verbunden.
Zum fahren dann nur noch den Vorderteil vom Leatt Brache dran packen und den Helm aufsetzen. 
Aber auch, wenn die Finne nur unterm Panzer sitzt und man sich hinten das Trikot drüber zieht sitzt das ganze schon gut.

Den Vorderteil trage ich dann übrigens überm Trikot, hier ist der Kragen meiner Trikots für alles andere zu eng.

viele Grüße,
-Wally-


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. August 2010)

Ok, danke!
Das hört sich soweit ja alles ganz gut an 
Morgen oder übermorgen probier ich´s dann selbst aus.. hab mir das Madass-jacket gestern bestellt

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## thomas.h (11. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich hänge mich mit einer Madass-Frage gleich ein:

Ich kann ja den Ellbogenschützer abzippen. Kann ich den Ellbogenschützer alleine auch vernünftig fahren - ich sehe nur 1 Befestigungsriemen? Oder ist das nur dazu gedacht, dass man den Protektor kurzärmlig fahren kann?

Vielen dank!


----------



## -Wally- (11. August 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hänge mich mit einer Madass-Frage gleich ein:
> 
> Ich kann ja den Ellbogenschützer abzippen. Kann ich den Ellbogenschützer alleine auch vernünftig fahren - ich sehe nur 1 Befestigungsriemen? Oder ist das nur dazu gedacht, dass man den Protektor kurzärmlig fahren kann?
> ...



Nabend,

ich habs eben mal ausprobiert, weil eigentlich ist das ganze wirkluch nur dazu gedacht, dass man das Jacket kurzärmelig fahren kann.

Die Ärmel scheinen auch ohne das Jacket einigermaßen zu sitzen, aber ich glaub ich würde mich nicht komplett drauf verlassen...es bleibt eben nur ein Riemen zum fixieren übrig.
Wenn man sich noch irgendeinen Gummiriemen oberhalb es Ellenbogengelenks drum packt, könnte es was geben...oder man lässt sich was einnähen...also alles nur Kompromiss.

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## thomas.h (11. August 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habs eben mal ausprobiert, weil eigentlich ist das ganze wirkluch nur dazu gedacht, dass man das Jacket kurzärmelig fahren kann.
> 
> ...




Hej, 
cool, dass du das ausprobiert hast!

Das hab ich schon fast befürchtet. Schade, denn das wäre der Bonus des MadAss gewesen - für Freeridetouren hab ich einen Protektorrucksack und brauch nur die Ellbogenschützer.

Das mit dem Einnähen könnte aber funktionieren, ich schlaf mal eine Nacht drüber

Nochmals Danke!
Grüße, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norco_ (13. August 2010)

Sixsixone


----------



## ToyDoll (13. August 2010)

Meine 661 Vapor is heute endlich gekommen  
Hatte wegen des schei55 Wetters hier aber noch nicht die Gelegenheit sie ausgiebig zu testen aber beim anprobieren saß sie perfekt und sie is super leicht!!

Gruß David


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2010)

Hi,
mein Madass Jacket ist gestern gekommen... Größe M passt echt super 

Der Tragekomfort ist super, es drückt nichts, es rutscht nichts, super mit LeattBrace tragbar..was will man mehr  

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## -Wally- (14. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Madass Jacket ist gestern gekommen... Größe M passt echt super
> 
> Der Tragekomfort ist super, es drückt nichts, es rutscht nichts, super mit LeattBrace tragbar..was will man mehr
> ...



Hi,
freut mich wenn Du es so siehst wie ich! Das Teil trägt sich auch auch super, auch wenn ich die früher vom aussehen immer übel fand...nach dem ersten Anprobieren waren meine eigentlichen SixSixOne Pläne dann aber gestorben.
Was die Größe angeht, da ist das immer so eine Sache...Ich habe glaube ich, von L an in jede Größe gepasst, aber gerade beim Rückenprotektor gabs da noch enorme Unterschiede, deswegen bin ich mit 195cm Größe dann bei der XXL gelandet. 
Und was die Sache mit der Leatt Brace angeht, so sehe ich das auch.
Wie hast Du es jetzt gelöst? So wie von mir weiter oben beschrieben?

gruß,
André


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. August 2010)

Hi,

das Leatt Brace habe ich wie du geschrieben hast, nach´m anziehen von allem anderen, 
mit der Finne zwischen Sas-Tec Protektor und Futter des Jackets gesteckt.
Das Frontteil vom Leatt Brace liegt dabei über dem Brustprotektor des Jacket´s. 
Alles bequem so! 

Und bei 1,76m ist M schon passend 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## LB-Biker (15. August 2010)

Moin, ich wollte mir für DH fahren das hier holen, gibts damit erfahrungen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...S-Hammer-Jacket-Protektoren-Jacke::20628.html


----------



## benn9411 (20. August 2010)

in ein paar tagen ja


----------



## morph027 (23. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> in ein paar tagen ja



Dito 

Habe mich auch statt der günstigen ONeal Underdog für die IXS Hammer Jacket + IXS Hammer Ellenbogenschützer entschieden. Ich hatte leider keine Möglichkeit, die IXS mal anzuprobieren, aber die ONeal konnte ich hier live testen und die passte mir einfach nicht sinnvoll. Dafür kann man sich bei IXS sehr gut an der Größentabelle im Netz orientieren. Vielleicht saß die ONeal auch ie richtig, weil ich für das Jacker zwar M/L habe, für die Protektoren aber XL 

Meine IXS Signature Knee/Shin hab ich in L, scheine also etwas merkwürdig gebaut zu sein ^^


----------



## Norman. (23. August 2010)

So meine Vaporjacket zeigt erste Schwächen: Der Gummizug hat sich komplett vom Brustpanzer gelöst(der zum befestigen der Schulterprotektoren) Habe ihn aber wieder mit Industriesekundenkleber wieder angeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (24. August 2010)

Habe heute meine ISX Hammer Jacket bekommen, soweit so gut, hat nen rießigen Rückenprotektor.

Habe sie setzt noch net entgültig eingestellt, aber ich behaupte mal, dass sie dann immer noch leicht rutschen wird...
die Rückenprotektor kann man 10 cm nach oben/unten bewegen ( evl. ists normal, ist meine erste Saftey jacket)

Gut durchlüftet ist sie, liegt überall gut an, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit!
Man wird halt in der Bewegung eingeschränkt, aber das dient ja auch zum Schutz und stört beim DH fahren überhaupt net. 

MFG


----------



## -Wally- (24. August 2010)

Hey LB-Biker,



> Man wird halt in der Bewegung eingeschränkt, aber das dient ja auch zum Schutz und stört beim DH fahren überhaupt net.



Das macht mich neugierig...ich wollte einem Bekannten genau das Teil empfehlen, er wollte sowas aber eher für den Wintersport haben. 
Inwiefern schränkt das Teil den ein? 
Durch den langen starren Rückenpanzer vielleicht?

Das mit der Bewegung des Rückenpanzers macht mich auch nachdenklich, ich kenne das von meiner O'neal Jacke aber auch von anderen so, dass der Rückenpanzer absolut fixiert ist, wenn der Nierengurt ordentlich sitzt, was ich auch sehr angenehm finde.

Gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## morph027 (25. August 2010)

Also meine Hammer Jacker ist jetzt da und ich liebe die IXS Größentabelle. Habe hier auch nicht die Möglichkeit, sowas mal eben in einem Shop anzuprobieren, aber das Ding sitzt wie eine zweite Haut. Da wackelt und rutscht nichts. Gut, man fühlt sich etwas eingeengt, gerade an der Schulterpartie, aber das ist mehr Gefühl als was anders. Geht immer noch alles leicht zu bewegen.

Ich hab allerdings Schwierigkeiten, das Teil allein auszuziehen


----------



## LB-Biker (25. August 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hey LB-Biker,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moin, die Bewegung ist an stellen eingeschränkt die fürs Biken unwichtig sind. Z.B. kannst du deine Unterarme nurnoch ca 100° seitlich nach oben bewegen... mehr brauchste ja net.


Das mit dem Rutschen meine ich so, dass wenn du den Kopf nach hinten legst, sich der Panzer runterdrückt, ist wahrscheinlich normal.

Und das mit der Tabelle ist so ne Sache, meine Maße liegen zwischen XS und XL, ich würde nach Körpergröße kaufen.


MfG


----------



## Norman. (25. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rutschen meine ich so, dass wenn du den Kopf nach hinten legst, sich der Panzer runterdrückt, ist wahrscheinlich normal.



Das ist ganz und garnicht "normal"


----------



## -Wally- (25. August 2010)

> Das mit dem Rutschen meine ich so, dass wenn du den Kopf nach hinten legst, sich der Panzer runterdrückt, ist wahrscheinlich normal.




Hmm...das ist ja genau was ich schrieb...also wenn der Nierengurt fest sitzt, dann sollte das nicht möglich sein, oder?
Bei meinem SixSixOne CoreSaver, der anstelle eines gescheiten Nierengurts so ein breites Gummiband hat, ist das ähnlich...aber bei meinem Safety Jacket mit gescheitem Nierengurt sitzt der Rückenpanzer eben wie angewachsen, wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (25. August 2010)

jo, also ich bin 1,86 groß, und meine Tallie ist 79 cm und ich bin net schmächtig sondern muskulös, das beste ist mein Schulter-Tallie Maß, da habe ich 52 cm. Laut Tabelle liege ich mit meiner Körpergröße bei XL richtig mit meiner Tallie bei KL ( noch kleiner als XS) und das T-S Maß geht bei XL nur bis 47 cm, bin ich also 5 cm zu lang...

Nach der Tabelle müsste ich ganz schön komisch aussehen 

Aber ich bin eig. zufrieden damit, aber das kann ich ja erst sicher sagen wenn ich nen Sturz mit dem Teil hatte.

MfG


----------



## rigger (26. August 2010)

Ich hatte neulich mal die IXS hammer in Wibe an in xl und hab sie nach einer fahrt wieder zurückgegeben, der rückenpanzer war mir zu lang und hat hinten mittig auf meine halswirbel gedrückt, saß aber sonst perfekt.
Und mit der FF auf konnte ich den kopf nicht weit genug anheben um die strecke besser zu sehen.
Es liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich für meine größe 1,76 einfach zu füllig bin 100+kg.


----------



## LB-Biker (26. August 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich mal die IXS hammer in Wibe an in xl und hab sie nach einer fahrt wieder zurückgegeben, der rückenpanzer war mir zu lang und hat hinten mittig auf meine halswirbel gedrückt, saß aber sonst perfekt.
> Und mit der FF auf konnte ich den kopf nicht weit genug anheben um die strecke besser zu sehen.
> Es liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich für meine größe 1,76 einfach zu füllig bin 100+kg.



und 4 cm zu klein. l/Xl geht von 180-190cm, du hättest M/L gebraucht ( 170-180cm).
Der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, dass der Rückenpanzer bei M/L 6 Platten und bei L/XL 7 Platten hat.

MfG


----------



## FunkyRay (26. August 2010)

Naja, ich hab mit gerade das Hammer Jacket in M/L geholt, weil L/XL einfach zu locker sitzen würde, auch wenn ich 1,83m groß bin, restlichen Daten passen von der M/L nur die größe nicht und der Rückenpanzer sitzt trotzdem perfekt. Da ist immer anprobieren angesagt, wichtig ist die Länge/Höhe des Oberkörpers, wenn man wie ich einfach etwas längere Beine hat


----------



## morph027 (26. August 2010)

Deswegen kann man ja in der Tabelle statt der Körpergröße auch den Abstand Schulter-Taille und Umfang messen. Damit passt's bei mir wie eine zweite Haut.


----------



## rigger (26. August 2010)

@LB meinst du das ich in die gepasst hätte?


----------



## LB-Biker (27. August 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> @LB meinst du das ich in die gepasst hätte?




Woher soll ich das wissen? 
Musste ausprobieren.

Ich bin jetzt eig. ganz zufrieden, klar, wenn der Rückenpanzer nicht "rutschen" würde wäre es noch besser, aber muss ja net sein, hat auf den Schutz keine auswirkung da es in alle Richtungen verschoben trotzdem immer noch perfekt die Wirbeksäule schützt.

MfG


----------

